# How u install a Air/fuel gauge?



## 03SpecV (Oct 25, 2005)

Im want to know hwo to install the Air/Fuel gauge into 03 Sentra Spec V? can anyone help me out with this its giving a headache.....Or send me some pic for it or site to hook it up.... [email protected]


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

red - power
black - ground
whatever color the signal is - 2nd o2 sensor
There may be another for dimmer if so it goes to your headlights.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

just for your general information, the air/fuel gauge will be totally and completely inaccurate, if you intend to use it for tuning purposes. It'll mainly be a fancy light with movement.


----------



## 03SpecV (Oct 25, 2005)

what color wire on the 02 sensor u tap anyway.... my friend brought sumthing to take off the 2nd 02 sensor can i use the 1st 02 sensor......


----------



## TurboColtGT (Oct 23, 2005)

why would you tap into the 2nd o2 sensor?

tapping in after the cat would make no sense at all...

1st o2 sensor to make the pretty lights dance....


----------



## 03SpecV (Oct 25, 2005)

Wut color do i tap too there r 4 wire ..... 2 white 1 black 1 gray


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

TurboColtGT said:


> why would you tap into the 2nd o2 sensor?
> 
> tapping in after the cat would make no sense at all...
> 
> 1st o2 sensor to make the pretty lights dance....


dude all the sensors on the car will make the lights dance, not a one of those stock sensors is gonna produce a useable signal, so it doesn't really matter which one he taps into.


----------

